# Just how bad are the creepy crawlies in Perth?



## kendalg (May 23, 2009)

Just how bad are the snakes and spiders in Perth nearer the coast? My mother is really trying her best to put me off going to Australia telling me that I will run a mile when I see the insects there. Snakes I'm not afraid of and spiders don't worry me too much unless there are hundreds in front of me at the same time! The only thing I'm not too keen on are flying insects like wasps which buzz around your head. Do you get the Oz equivalent of wasps over in Perth?


----------



## Kevin10 (Jul 14, 2009)

Kendalg,

I'm by no means best to reply, as I'm going to Sydney. That said I did spend 4 weeks in perth (Bentley) and the worst we encountered was the occassional cock roach in the kitchen. Certainly nothing to write home about....of course everyones experience is individual and 4 weeks is hardly a lifetime 

Best of luck with the move,
Kevin


----------



## AussiePool (Aug 22, 2008)

kendalg said:


> Just how bad are the snakes and spiders in Perth nearer the coast? My mother is really trying her best to put me off going to Australia telling me that I will run a mile when I see the insects there. Snakes I'm not afraid of and spiders don't worry me too much unless there are hundreds in front of me at the same time! The only thing I'm not too keen on are flying insects like wasps which buzz around your head. Do you get the Oz equivalent of wasps over in Perth?


Creepy crawlies? Snakes? Spiders? Wasps? Let me put the record straight. WHEREVER you live in Oz, you will encounter these creatures. You don't often see snakes alive, usually road kill, best advice?....stay out of long grass!
Spiders? Lots of spiders! Most commonly known one is Redback which can be fatal. Slow moving and easy to spot, also relatively small. If you find a nest (unlikely in the house, but certainly in the garden) use a stick to get the spiders on then crush them with your foot. Aerosols won't get rid of the problem.
Largest spiders are Huntsmen. Can be bigger than an adult male hand but RELATIVELY harmless, just horrible to look at. Very fast runners and frequent visitors to houses where they keep the bug population down. Takes a full can of aerosol to kill them, best to stamp on them if you don't like them. Cockroaches are abundant and can be very large.
You asked about wasps. We have lots of varieties ofwaspincluding 'European' wasps, paper wasps, mud waps and VERY large hornet type wasps. Some of these will give a nasty sting and are to be avoided. You WILL NOT avoid them totally especially in the summer.
Look, I know all this sounds off-putting, but don't let it put you off! We moved here over 10 years ago and I had the same concerns; what will get me in my bed, are there spiders everywhere, do snakes sleep in my shoes etc etc. You do get used to it! You just naturally adjust the way you do things like; not walking in tall grass, not putting your hands inside things without checking first etc etc. Don't worry, it's part of living in a warmer climate (BTW, the further north you go, the warmer it gets, the bigger the bugs are!).
We live in the best country in the world, come and enjoy!


----------

